
Ask HN: Feedback collecting software? - tixocloud
Just wondering if anyone knows any adfordable feedback collecting software similar to Intercom Respond?
======
mtmail
Base usage of [https://www.tawk.to/](https://www.tawk.to/) is free. They offer
you pay $9/month to remove their branding.

------
pelmenept
Hi I've started [https://insightstash.com](https://insightstash.com) try it
out.

If you have questions about how to start, let me know.

~~~
tixocloud
Neat tool and great to see another Torontonian!

